# Extrahierung der Streaming-URL aus einer Multimedia-Seite



## VB77 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte den "Livestream1 HQ" von der Seite
http://telemedial.de/TELEMEDIAL_Livestream01.html

... mit dem Windows-Mediaplayer & VLC-Player
betrachten.

Deshalb versuchte ich, die "Streaming-URL" aus der Seite Livestream01.html 
zu extrahieren, damit ich die URL im Windows-Mediaplayer (unter Menu/File/Open URL)
eingeben, und den Stream im WMP betrachten kann.

Mit dem Firefox-Plugin "Firebug" konnte ich folgende URL extrahieren:

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://cdn.livestream.com/grid/LSPlayer.swf?channel=kanaltelemedial1&autoPlay=true" name="lsplayer">

Jedoch nimmt der Mediaplayer & VLC-Player keine http, sondern nur 
mms: , rtsp:  und rtp: Protokolle an. 

Die anderen Streams von dieser Seite konnte ich schon extrahieren. Diese 
funktionieren im VLC-Player als auch im Windows-Media Player.

rtsp://red7blue.de/TK1
rtsp://red7blue.de/TK1_LOW
rtsp://red7blue.de/TK2
rtsp://red7blue.de/Primetime

-Aber wie lautet die für den W.M.P. verwendbare URL des "Livestream1 HQ" ?


----------



## ComFreek (21. Juni 2011)

Die URL, die du extrahiert hast, scheint mir die URL des Flash-Objekts zu sein.
Also das Teil, das dir das Video anzeigt.

*//* Du hast eine PN.


----------



## VB77 (23. Juni 2011)

Das Bild des aktuellen Livestreams1 ist unter ...

http://thumbnail.api.livestream.com/thumbnail?name=kanaltelemedial1

... abrufbar. Das Bild ist 12kB gross (320x240).
 Wenn man das Bild 2x pro Sekunde aktualisiert, und aufnimmt
(vielleicht gibt es im Web sogar eine Software, die das macht) , könnte 
man einen Film erstellen. -Nur hätte der Film dann keinen Ton.


----------



## VB77 (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit dem Stream-Downloader-Programm streamtransport (streamtransport.com) versuche, 
den folgenden Livestream ...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kanal-Telemedial-World-OFFICIAL/158855017499379?v=app_142371818162

... herunterzuladen, startet zwar der Download, aber der Download bricht nach
3 Sekunden ab.

Aus dem Downloadfenster von "Streamtransport" kann man folgende URL entnehmen.
(Die URL ist mit einer 212 Byte langen "Session-ID" versehen):

rtmp://212-107.livestream.com/mogulus-stream-edge/kanaltelemedial1/rtmp://212-70.livestream.com/affiliateStream/kanaltelemedial1/6c69766572657065617465723a72746d703a2f2f3231322d37302e6c69766573747265616d2 e636f6d2f6d6f67756c75732f6b616e616c74656c656d656469616c312f6b616e616c74656c 656d656469616c776f726c6432303131303632332d3233353931375f313938

Weiss jemand, wie die funktionierende rtmp:// -URL des Streams lautet?

Ich möchte die URL in den VLC Player bzw. in den Windows Media Player eingeben, 
um den Stream anschauen zu können.


----------

